# New to me Starblazer



## crimbo (Jul 16, 2014)

Its the age old question once again. I`ve only just acquired a 2004 Autocruise Starblazer and although the tread was legal on all four tyres I decided to fit new ones. I asked the fitter how old the ones coming off were! his reply was the third week of March 2004 "wow" the original tyres from new. So I was well justified in fitting new ones. The original tyres being replaced were a Michelin camper of some type and the ones I`ve replaced them with are Michelin Agilis 215/70R15C 109 S. The Starblazer is fitted with a Kuhn air-suspension unit and the revised and approved axle weights are Front 1750kgs, Rear 2050kgs. GVW is 3700kgs and GTW is 5400kgs. So my question is what tyre pressures should i be using?

Any thoughts please.


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

Out of interest did you get it from Brownhills? BX04AEG?


----------



## crimbo (Jul 16, 2014)

Hello Jeannette,
No, wrong reg sorry,


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

We just sold ours in part ex for a new Bessacar. Loved the old Starblazer.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

If you contact Michelin with your tyre details and axle weights then they should be able to give you the correct figures.

Phil

http://www.michelin.co.uk/contact


----------



## crimbo (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks Phil,
I`ve sent an e-mail to the link you've provided with all the information as I stated, hopefully I`ll here back from them :thumbright:


----------

